# 1st all Olive CP Soap!



## agriffin (Jul 7, 2009)

This is a batch of 100% Olive oil soap.  32 oz olive oil, 12 oz water and 4 oz lye.  It's still pretty soft, but from what I've read, olive oil takes a while?


----------



## Guest (Jul 7, 2009)

That looks fantastic , congratulations  !!!! your fist batch is a  winner for sure  . It will take awhile to harden up , but it will be wait . Good work!!!!


Kitn


----------



## agriffin (Jul 7, 2009)

Thanks Kitn


----------



## heyjude (Jul 7, 2009)

Hooray for you!!!

Your soap looks really nice. I made a 100% oo about 3 weeks ago and it is slowly hardening up. Can't wait to use it as I have heard so many wonderful about castile soap.    

Jude


----------



## soapbubble (Jul 7, 2009)

It looks beautiful, agriffin!!

You must have lined the mold perfectly - the edgs look so neat and crisp.  Did you do this RTCP?


----------



## agriffin (Jul 7, 2009)

I used the square loaf near the bottom of this page.  It is plastic- was I supose to line it?  Are these kind of plastic molds okay for CP?  I guess I should have asked that before using it   And can you use molds that you have used for CP for M&P also?  Or should you designate molds for each?

http://www.snowdriftfarm.com/mold_market_molds.html

Thanks!
Amanda


----------



## agriffin (Jul 7, 2009)

And I had to look through the definition list for RTCP.  I assume that mean Room temp cold process?  Almost- I set the olive oil pitcher in water and let it get up to 105 and waited until the lye got down to 105 (I set in cold water) and then mixed.  It took about 30 minutes with a stick blender to trace.  I used bursts of about 30 seconds and then mixed with figure eights with the mixer for about 30 seconds and so on and so on and so on!! LOL


----------



## soapbubble (Jul 7, 2009)

agriffin said:
			
		

> I used the square loaf near the bottom of this page.  It is plastic- was I supose to line it?  Are these kind of plastic molds okay for CP?  I guess I should have asked that before using it   And can you use molds that you have used for CP for M&P also?  Or should you designate molds for each?
> 
> http://www.snowdriftfarm.com/mold_market_molds.html
> 
> ...



sorry for the confusion, agriffin!  I just saw the paper and thought you used it to line the mold.  it looks perfect so whatever you did was great!
I'm also a newbie myself and stll trying to figure out what is what...


----------



## agriffin (Jul 7, 2009)

soapbubble said:
			
		

> agriffin said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...





Oh no!!  No confusion!!  I really did have those questions about the mold.  I assume they are okay to use for CP.  Not sure though   Have you made any batches yet?  I was scared to death to try it!  Mainly because of the lye.  I have a lesson on Saturday with a local soap maker in her home, but I wanted to try just one batch first.  The 100% olive oil batch seemed easier than using a bunch of different oils and having to melt some.  So it was pretty easy with just the one oil.    I'll let you guys know what I learn on Saturday!!


----------



## ChrissyB (Jul 7, 2009)

That soap looks great!
Yes Olive oil will take a while to set up and harden properly, that's why a six week cure time minimum is recommended for castille, it gets even better longer. I used a bar of castille that I made 6 months ago and it was really good.
Also, don't worry too much about this right now because that was your first cp batch, but experienced soapers will discount their water (work with a stronger lye solution) for castille, it will trace faster, and set up quicker. 
When you feel ready to do that, and you don't know yet how to discount your water, let me know and I'll give you a hand.
Your soap is lovely, you should be very happy with it!


----------



## LJA (Jul 8, 2009)

Wow....looks really good!  Nice work!


----------



## Galavanting Gifts (Jul 8, 2009)

Wow :shock:  you did great for a first time cp, well done.


----------



## oldragbagger (Jul 8, 2009)

Awesome looking first batch!!!!!!!  Good on you.

Question....  did your batch gel?  Did you insulate it?


----------



## Guest (Jul 8, 2009)

SMOOTH first batch :!:  8)


----------



## vivcarm (Jul 8, 2009)

Lovely soap, look perfect, now you do realise that you will get addicted - big time!


----------



## Pug Mom (Jul 8, 2009)

Congratulations, that is some beautiful soap!


----------



## honor435 (Jul 8, 2009)

looks awesome, i see on soap calc that the water amt was 10.5?


----------



## carebear (Jul 8, 2009)

yea, with a 25% lye solution it'll be a while hardening (I use a 45% one! but then I've had some practice  )

It's absolutely lovely soap.  It should be pretty hard within a few weeks, probably.  But will get harder and harder over the next few months.  At 4-6 months it'll be kick ass.  Before that it'll be "nice", tho will tend to get slimy if wet too long and it's lather won't be the best it can be.


----------



## agriffin (Jul 8, 2009)

oldragbagger said:
			
		

> Awesome looking first batch!!!!!!!  Good on you.
> 
> Question....  did your batch gel?  Did you insulate it?



Yes


----------



## agriffin (Jul 8, 2009)

honor435 said:
			
		

> looks awesome, i see on soap calc that the water amt was 10.5?



Well, I actually did not run it through soap calc.  I used the Castille, 100% Olive Oil soap out of The Everything Soap Making Book.  
It was 16 oz olive oil, 4 oz lye, 12 oz water and that's it.  I didn't add any fragrance or anything because I wasn't sure if it would turn out!  I had another posting where I had some sweating issues, but it is not sweating anymore!  I hope it's okay!


----------



## agriffin (Jul 8, 2009)

oldragbagger said:
			
		

> Awesome looking first batch!!!!!!!  Good on you.
> 
> Question....  did your batch gel?  Did you insulate it?



Oh and insulating it- I used the plastic square molds (loaf) and set them on top of a piece of wood with a piece of wood on top and wrapped in towels?  Not sure if that was the way to go or not.  I want to order a wooden mold, just haven't yet.


----------

